# Members Interest on BCA



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I thought I'd start a thread on what your main Interest on BCA is.
Is it Discus, Pleco's,Stingray's,Community Fish..etc..

Lets see what you all are interested  ...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What about Planted, Ben? I see planted is mysteriously unavailable.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I might've put rays, except that Jen does all her pleco shopping on my account. She buys way more in plecos than I could ever buy in rays, haha


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Too bad you can only pick one.....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed lol shoulda had a multiple interest category. I can't even vote because ever since I joined this site, I have learned and discovered so many new things in the aqua world. Seems I am interested in just about everything lol


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

What about salt?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this poll is in the freshwater chat section is probably why he didn't include salt


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey nicklefire could u please add planted tanks
thx ben


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> hey nicklefire could u please add planted tanks
> thx ben


Awesome idea !


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Too bad you can only pick one.....


agreed....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ive messaged the all might dark lord ...

he is going to add planted to the shrimp category 

a saltwater category

and yes you will be able to vote on more then 1 category.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Marine, planted, shrimp.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Too bad you can only pick one.....


Same here. Voted for community fish, but all my tanks are planted, I have shrimps and a puffer... So...


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

puffers and monster fish for the win..... big tanks are addictive


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

beN said:


> ive messaged the all might dark lord ...
> 
> he is going to add planted to the shrimp category
> 
> ...


As of now, still allows only 1 choice, otherwise, discus, community, africans, corydoras.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimp planted tanks & etc ALL THE WAY !!!!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Would be nice to renamed the pleco forum to pleco/corydoras/bottom dweller.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Would be nice to renamed the pleco forum to pleco/corydoras/bottom dweller.


Yes, I agree, a catfish/bottomdweller forum would be more wide ranging than just plecos, even though there are plenty of plecos of choose from, but there are already specific forums to choose from for all the specific scientific information.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Edge: Put the suggestion forth in the correct category and it may happen. That's a good suggestion.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimps and Planted FTW.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

seems we all hate to choose!

I tend toward planted species set-ups with livebearers, killies, small rainbows or shrimp. But... then there's my cats... it gets so hard to define!


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Agreed!! Am looking for the betta and rare but prolific livebearer category but it seems to be missing???


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Voted for discus , but iam keeping a bit of everything in the same setup:Community/Pleco/Cory/Dwarf cichlids (apistogramma).Variety is key!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lots of community folk i see 

i know there is more puffer keepers outhere..


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I bet you have no idea what I picked


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..Discus..funny guy


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm more of a planted community tank kinda guy


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Me too. Planted community tanks with shrimp. I chose planted shrimp. But shrimp are quite new to me.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

BCAquaria said:


> I'm more of a planted community tank kinda guy


Me too.No shrimps though.

Where is our catagory?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

kelowna guy..

there is a category for shrimps.planted tanks etc.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Gee tough to choose.
I have/like
Plecos
African Cichlids
South American Cichlids
Community fish
Planted 

BTW: I suffer from Tankitis.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

and +1 for bettas


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

beN said:


> kelowna guy..
> 
> there is a category for shrimps.planted tanks etc.


I don`t care to be lumped in w/the shrimpies and the eceteras.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Community fish at the moment because that is what i have


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

kelownaguy said:


> I don`t care to be lumped in w/the shrimpies and the eceteras.


haha alright then..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lots of community fish & shrimp fans out there..

cant blame, some of those planted tanks are absolutley nuts. its like artwork @ its finest.

keep up the votes folkes


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

monster!!!! I think my frt counts as a monster too!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

has everyone voted??

i bet not


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

I love Shrimp and I am going to get around to setting up a shrimp take one of these days. Nothing big just a 10 gallon but i would be able to design something amazing with that I think.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey beN, how come u did not add HOT SEXY GOOD LOOKING WOMEN in the poll? Lol!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I fall under Nano Tanks, but that is not an option


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

no option for goldfish? my heart is breaking


----------

